# A Generous Gift



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

One of the officers I work with was helping his mother with a garage clear out and came upon a pair of old pocket watches that must have been in a cupboard drawer for fifteen years or more.

He thinks they were either his grandfather's or even his great-grandfather's. Since nobody in the family was interested he brought them in for me.










Russell swung out










Russell Movement










Russell Movement 2










MTF ...........................


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

They're lovely, are they runners?

I've been watching a few like that on the 'bay - I don't _need_ one, but I do _want_ one!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The second watch doesn't sport a makers name and is a little larger than the Russell




























Both have hallmarked silver (plate) cases and I will get a close up of them tomorrow to see if it will help age the watches accurately. I believe they are fusee movements.

Compared to my Russian's they are big and heavy - the Russell weights in at 4 ounces and the Anon' at six ounces - you'd not want to fall in the canal with these in your pockets !

Neither is running, though the balance wheels move freely. I don't have a key at present but anyway wouldn't want to set them running prior to an evaluation by Steve Burrage to find out if they are worth restoring (from a mechanical rather than monetary perspective).

Any guidance/information gratefully received.

Julian L


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Obviously they refer to Vicky rather than Liz

This may be of interest

http://www.sjsfiles.btinternet.co.uk/memone.htm


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Without seeing the hallmarks in the backlid, I assume the Tho. Russel is post 1900 or just around 1900, the anonymous watch should be around 1880/90. Perhaps you can make a photo of those hallmarks.

Really nice watches, indeed! Of course they need some TLC before using!

Andreas


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Close-ups of the hallmarks ....................

The Thos. Russell & Son










The 'anonymous' piece ......................










............. and its inscription. I've found two John Caddens listed in the 1891 and 1901 census.










Any help with dating gratefully received.

Julian L


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

I make them Chester 1897 and London 1886

Check out

http://www.925-1000.com/british_marks.html


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh yes, the first watch (Tho. Russel) has hallmarks for Chester 1897, the other anonymous watch has hallmarks for London 1886. Guessed right!

Thank your for the photos!

Andreas


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> Oh yes, the first watch (Tho. Russel) has hallmarks for Chester 1897, the other anonymous watch has hallmarks for London 1886. Guessed right!
> 
> Thank your for the photos!
> 
> Andreas


First of all thank you to both of you for your replies. The dates would tie in with the watches being the property of my colleague's great-grandfather.

I live quite near Batley and will see how much more I can find out about John Cadden. One web site lists the fallen for the area in the Great War, which includes a Cadden - and only two were listed in the 1901 census.

I have drawn a blank so far on the maker's mark - is it WHC or just WH with a symbol following?

These watches will definitely be going off for assessment and, if suitable, for repair.

Julian L


----------

